# Who is your velcro dog?!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought Morgan was my velcro dog......

Then came Remi. 

The bond I have with him is amazing, its pretty cool for only knowing him 7 months! He is the definition of velcro dog!!! Where his momma is, Remi is close by. 

Right now, the labbies are downstairs lounging around the basement with DH and his friend while they play pool. Where is my boy? He's up here, snuggled up to his momma! Not doing anything exciting, I have the radio on and I'm DFC! LOL Exciting Friday night, right?! 

My Remz is following me where ever I go. I mean WHERE EVER I go! If I close the bathroom door he's whining b/c he can't be in there with me! LOL And bedtime....He's under the covers...glued to my side. 

I love having a velcro dog. I can't even sit down on the couch w/o him having to be touching me or sitting on my lap!! Maybe its a male thing? My girls follow me around, but they aren't nearly as cuddly. 

And I always said...I wouldn't have a male dog. I think he's changed my mind!! But I've also heard its a GSP thing........which we all know how I feel about that breed!!  

So, who is your velcro dog?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, Bailey is my soul dog...but all the Danes are Velcro Danes. Actually the breeding program Linsey and I are starting is going to be called "Velcro Danes" since they're notorious for being labeled as such LOL!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Well, Bailey is my soul dog...but all the Danes are Velcro Danes. Actually the breeding program Linsey and I are starting is going to be called "Velcro Danes" since they're notorious for being labeled as such LOL!!!


Breeding program?! You guys are going to start breeding danes?? OH M GEE!!!! Those are going to be some fantastic looking Danes!!!!! 

I know NOTHING about the breed, but I have always been fascinated with their beauty & pride!!! They just have something majestic about them!! Jimmy's grandpa always had Danes I am told, so Danes have a spot in his heart. I would love to get to know the breed better!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Northwoods10 said:


> Maybe its a male thing? My girls follow me around, but they aren't nearly as cuddly.
> 
> And I always said...I wouldn't have a male dog. I think he's changed my mind!! But I've also heard its a GSP thing........which we all know how I feel about that breed!!
> 
> So, who is your velcro dog?


The black chow in my avatar was my first male dog. I had always said that I didn't want male dogs. He became my first velcro dog. Then I got Rocky. He literally lays on my feet wherever I am. If I am at my desk, he is under the desk on my feet. If I am in my recliner watching tv, he is on my feet, holding me in place. Both of those boys I got as 8 week old pups. Now I have Shade (another male) who I got at 4 1/2 years. He is the boy that HAS to be on the couch with me, preferably with his head on my chest, staring up at my eyes until he falls asleep!! Rocky just gets too darn hot to sleep on the couch with me so he settles for the floor up against the couch with my hand on him. Sometimes it's a race between Shade and Rocky to see who gets the spot under the desk on my feet, first. These boys are completely different breeds, just are both males so I tend to think the boys are extra 'clingy'. 

Chelsy is more like a 'scotch tape' dog. She has to follow me from room to room and always be in the same room that I am, but she is not snuggly or cuddly. None of my girl dogs have felt the need to be velcro......just tape!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Do you guys feel the male dogs are more "goofy" and puppy like than your girls when they hit adult age?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Do you guys feel the male dogs are more "goofy" and puppy like than your girls when they hit adult age?


Well, Remz is only 10 months. But he is definetly still a puppy. He's WAY more velcro-ish than I remember Nallah being. Nallah was my only other puppy. Morgan came to us at almost 2 years old.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Well, Remz is only 10 months. But he is definetly still a puppy. He's WAY more velcro-ish than I remember Nallah being. Nallah was my only other puppy. Morgan came to us at almost 2 years old.


K and I are still "discussing" whether to ask for a male or female first (the option is ours)... He wants a female, I want a male.
I know I'll be alone a majority of the time for 6 months while he's fishing from 2am-6pm, so I wanted a dog I could cuddle with all the time.
He thinks a female would be better because they supposedly train easier/are less excitable.

And by "discussing", I mean he's laughing at my ploys to Jedi-Mind Trick him into wanting a boy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie is like your Chelsy, Chowder. Always near, and aware of where I am, but doesn't have to be touching me the whole time. LOL, if I'm working outside in the sun, I can guarantee that when I look up, there will be a dog and a cat staring at me out the window. 
Mol's not snuggly at all, but I like it that way because I'm not a cuddly type of person either.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've had a LOT of girl dogs, and 4 boy dogs. All of my boys have been much cuddlier, snugglier, goofier, totally bonded to me, and generally overall velcro. As far as goofiness, Shade is just totally goofy all the time. Rocky has very goofy moments but they come in spurts (and he is younger). I think that depends on the breed.

I went from saying I would never own a boy dog, to now saying I will never be without a boy dog. Complete and total turnaround after having 4 of them. My two boy dogs also LOVE each other and even share food pans, something that never happened with my girl dogs. That could just be a great personality match or a common denominator among boys, I don't know. This is the first time that I have had two males at once.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I think you can take a guess. She's orangish in color and has a curly tail. Indi! I've had so many agility trainers tell me it would be hard for me to get her working at a distance because she is such a velcro dog. They were right, and have it easy because they normally have some border collies who love and were bred for distance work! And I've got the velcro lab but she is getting there! It's taken me ages but we are at the point where I can send her over a few jumps and through some weaves from sitting in a chair across the yard from the obstacles. Nothing more complicated than that, and in competitions we are still working on it. But boy was it really really difficult getting her to work away from me. My other velcro pup would be Paris, she is constantly attached to my hip! Pear and I don't have much of a working relationship, though I would love to get her into agility because she is wicked fast and super driven...Just a bit of a ditz at times. But the relationship Indi and I have built through working with each other pretty much every day, sometimes all day for the past 2 years has made our relationship one of the most intense I've experienced. :]


Nortknee, if I were to make an overall judgement on the difference in personality between my boys and girls it would be that my boys are a tad bit goofier. I have 3 boys and 4 girls. The girls all have an extreme working drive and are a little more intense in the way they express their emotions. Paris is really goofy though, and she has the typical personality of a field bred lab. She is just go go go go go, even when it involves spinning herself dizzy, there is no off button for that dog. ;___; It hurts my head!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Mollie is like your Chelsy, Chowder. Always near, and aware of where I am, but doesn't have to be touching me the whole time. LOL, if I'm working outside in the sun, I can guarantee that when I look up, there will be a dog and a cat staring at me out the window.
> Mol's not snuggly at all, but I like it that way because I'm not a cuddly type of person either.



When I lived in south Florida.....I didn't want to snuggle a hairy cat or dog either!!! We all just stayed on our separate air conditioner vents and tried to survive. It was the move to Vermont that got me appreciating a nice warm dog on your feet!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> K and I are still "discussing" whether to ask for a male or female first (the option is ours)... He wants a female, I want a male.
> I know I'll be alone a majority of the time for 6 months while he's fishing from 2am-6pm, so I wanted a dog I could cuddle with all the time.
> He thinks a female would be better because they supposedly train easier/are less excitable.
> 
> And by "discussing", I mean he's laughing at my ploys to Jedi-Mind Trick him into wanting a boy.


Before having Remi, I would have never wanted or guessed I would have wanted a boy dog. Now that I have one, I think boys Are my calling. ** As Remi stands on my stomach and kisses my face!!** He's such a lover....something I never experienced with my girls.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Lol, so the general consensus is, if you want a snuggle buddy, have a boy!

Now...those Jedi Mind Tricks need to start working.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Lol, so the general consensus is, if you want a snuggle buddy, have a boy!
> 
> Now...those Jedi Mind Tricks need to start working.


Good luck with that, B/C my DH still has a preference for GIRLS!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Good luck with that, B/C my DH still has a preference for GIRLS!


What IS it?!!??!

Are they afraid they might actually "LOVE" something else that has a penis!? 

I don't get it.

Both of his previous dogs were female, so maybe that's it...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmm, Piper is a girl and she's with me like glue... but I know sighthounds in general are very people oriented.... so perhaps thats why. I have heard the same thing but my breeder did say its more of a stereotype then anything. Every dog has their own personality.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> What IS it?!!??!
> 
> Are they afraid they might actually "LOVE" something else that has a penis!?
> 
> ...



LMAO!! I don't get it either!!

DH has ALWAYS had girl dogs. ALWAYS. he grew up with females ane Nallah & Morgan were his first two females on his own. I talked him into Remi and I'm so glad I did. I was against males for so long too.....because I always hated the "rocketing" & marking. Yeah....Remi "rockets" on occasion. I get over it. He doesn't and hasn't marked anything. 

To me the biggest difference between male & female is the connection & cuddliness. He's so much closer to me than the girls. NOT that I don't have a great relationship with the girls, its just different with him.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> LMAO!! I don't get it either!!
> 
> DH has ALWAYS had girl dogs. ALWAYS. he grew up with females ane Nallah & Morgan were his first two females on his own. I talked him into Remi and I'm so glad I did. I was against males for so long too.....because I always hated the "rocketing" & marking. Yeah....Remi "rockets" on occasion. I get over it. He doesn't and hasn't marked anything.
> 
> To me the biggest difference between male & female is the connection & cuddliness. He's so much closer to me than the girls. NOT that I don't have a great relationship with the girls, its just different with him.


Are you sure it isn't breed-related?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Are you sure it isn't breed-related?


I'm not sure.

I had male labs growing up, but they were outside dogs. I never got a chance to interact with them on a personal level like I would have with my own dogs. 

I have heard he clinginess/cuddliness is a GSP thing, but I've also heard it is a MALE thing.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Its almost a tie between Sparky and Popi for me. Popi wins.

My Patchie is more of a "tape-dog". While she does follow me everywhere, it's just that.

Sparky doesn't stick close all the time, like when he's outside he'd rather run around, but he loves to cuddle, to the point where he sneaks into my bed at night while I'm sound asleep.

Popi on the other hand, not only does she feel the need to follow me everywhere, but she's more than tied on Velcro-ness with Sparky. Actually, while Sparky may leave my side because of a noise or other distraction (he's crazy I tell ya), Popi totally shrugs it off and decides it's better sleep on my lap. Also sneaks into my bed at night. Sometimes she won't even listen the first time when I tell her to get off me, she'll look at me like "do I have to?".


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My old Aussie Buster was my extra strength velcro dog. He was at my side everywhere I went and when I left, his whole world came crashing down. He would sit at the front door the whole time staring and waiting for me to come home. Tanis usually stays in the same room I am in but he's not as clingy. He is allll about the hugs though and can never get enough of those. Tiffa, is my first girl pet. She is totally velcro! She cries when I'm in the shower, though she's getting a little better at that. At night she lets me get settled into bed before she jumps in and then she stays snuggled up to me until I get up in the morning.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie is my velcro dog, but I think it's because she's got a slightly unhealthy obsession with me vs being a velcro dog lol. She always wants to have me in her sights. She barks when she thinks anyone or anything is going to come near me. It's getting unhealthy and needs to stop because we're never going to find an apartment to live in with that behavior  



On topic of boys vs girls, what I've noticed in frenchies is that the boys seem to be more interested in being affectionate and the girls are a bit more independent and interested in exploring.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My velcor dogs are my older male collie and my female sheltie. They stick like glue and really could care less about anyone else. If I move they move but no one else matters. Neither sleeps with me but they have huge coats so I wouldn't be under covers either. My male is goofy and sweet and my little girl is dominant and aloof to others but a charmer with me.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I defiantly love the boys! I've had both, but always seem to bond stronger with the boys.

My Rottie, Kodi, was the definition of a velcro dog. I called him my black shadow. Where ever I was he was right there. When I had him put down it was like a piece of me was gone. Then came along Duncan. It's almost like him and Kodi had a "talk". Duncan took over right where Kodi left off. As I type he is laying at my feet. When I sit on the couch he is laying at my feet. When I'm in the shower he is laying right outside the bathroom door. When I go outside he is at my side. 

Nine times out of ten when I look down this is what I see:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Northwoods10 said:


> Breeding program?! You guys are going to start breeding danes?? OH M GEE!!!! Those are going to be some fantastic looking Danes!!!!!
> 
> I know NOTHING about the breed, but I have always been fascinated with their beauty & pride!!! They just have something majestic about them!! Jimmy's grandpa always had Danes I am told, so Danes have a spot in his heart. I would love to get to know the breed better!


Thanks! Its all in the planning stages at this point, but it is in the future plans, thats for sure!

I think its safe to say that Danes are just big snuggle bug, teddy bear dogs. Doesn't matter if you have a boy or girl. They all love to snuggle up right next to you!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> Breeding program?! You guys are going to start breeding danes?? OH M GEE!!!! Those are going to be some fantastic looking Danes!!!!!


Where the heck have you been?! lol. Still in beginning stages, quite a while togo before an actual breeding will take place, but we're excited about it. 

Mine would have to be for sure Annie, but Braxton is giving her a good run for the money, it'll be interesting to see how that plays out as he grows up. Zailey HAS to be in the same room as me, but she doesn't have to be ON me. Annie is the one that is cuddled up right next to me on the bed, she has her head on my lap on the couch. her head on my shoulder in the car. She really is my heart dog in every meaning of the word. If I'm being honest with myself, Zailey is probably my most enjoyable dog, easiest dog, sweetest dog... but there's just this undeniable bond with Annie. And she's different with me, too. She's a Boxer for crying out loud, she can get very excitable with strangers, and with my husband, but just me and Annie... she's a total cuddle bug, such a sweetheart. 

She knows... it's just Annie and mom...








Life just wouldn't be complete without my girl.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Where the heck have you been?! lol. Still in beginning stages, quite a while togo before an actual breeding will take place, but we're excited about it.


I have no idea how I haven't known this! LOL 

Congrats you guys, what an adventure. :smile:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Love Annie  I think boxers are big cuddle bugs with their people and need to be ON them lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i thought my shih tzus were velcro dogs until we got malia...she's velcro, we think, because she is so grateful we saved her. we have no idea what breed she is although there is cardigan welsh corgi in her....at least half...

and then along came bubba the pug. this dog is glue.......he favours me maybe a tenth more than my honey....wherever there is a lap, there he is....wherever there is a hand to scratch him, there he is. he never ever wants to be alone.

i've had males and females....and i have found that my males were more cuddly, took longer to mature....and were more mischievous...

i prefer male dogs....i can only go by my history, but my golden retriever was huge and he thought he was a lap dog.....

in looking back to my first dog and every dog thereafter, the males stand out as being the cuddlers...


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, Blaise is my velcro dog. He's usually in my lap, lying next to me if he can't be in my lap, under the covers snuggled at my feet (unless he has a "bad dream" then he's snuggled up against my chest). He "knocks" on the bathroom door and when I come out he's usually laying outside watching the door.He does occassionally "leave" to play with his "brother" or to sun but he always "pops" in to make sure I haven't moved.
My SO always said he wanted a female (still does), but "ended up" with Scotty, his semi velcro dog.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ROXI my chocolate lab . My kids crack up and they say she waits by the door when I leave and she is right here now as I am typeing this! She either sleeps on the bed with me or on her fluffy sheepskin round bed. She waits by the bathroom door. Yep we have a really tight bond! LOVE LOVE LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yep Roxi is the velcro dog, labs so great of a dog can't beat a labrador !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Maximus, my boxer is my soul dog. Mercedes, my boxer girl (waiting for me in heaven) was my velcro dog. Isabella, my bordeaux sticks close to me all day until dad comes home....then she is all over dad. She loves her daddy!:smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper, my red merel aussie.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got home after being out of town for a week. Rocky (my true velcro) sat in the driveway and wouldn't stop kissing me when I got out of the car. If you know chows, you know how unusual this is because Chows do NOT kiss people except on rare occasions. Then, he leaned up against the bedroom door and would not let me go to bed unless he got to sleep in the room with me. (normally he sleeps in the hall on his waterbed). Then this morning when my husband tried to get him out of the room, he leaped up on the bed with me and curled up tight against me and refused to leave. (He NEVER sleeps in the bed......too hot for him).

So, I guess my velcro boy is telling me that I can't ever leave home without him again!


----------

